# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Commercial Services Forums

## galvinpaddy

Afternoon all,

Feedback and findings  :Smilie: 

Feedback - Love the idea, seems only fair for the people who put the time and effort into resolving problems.

Findings - When i make a post in the Commercial section and submit the post, the body of text still remains in the 'Reply to  thread' part. not exactly the end of the world i know, but cant hurt to offer the input.

Regards,
Galvinpaddy

----------


## arlu1201

Thank you for the feedback Galvinpaddy.  I will get it checked.

----------

